# Mk4 1.8t auto to dsg swap



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Has anyone done a dsg swap on a mk4? Picked up the whole swap
Dsg trans with harness
Shifter with harness
Starter
Flywheel with 6 bolts later cars have 8 bolts
Axles
As of now only thing stopping me are the axles need a solution for what fits on a mk4. Wiring looks simple so far. Just posting to get a documented facts on dsg swaps.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Most people didn't know this but New Beetle came with dsg 2004-2006 with BEW tdi engine. Will go source those axles.
1J0407271NH left axle , right a: 1J0407272MJ


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Have you seen this thread?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...project-with-photos-videos-and-racelogic-data


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes I have seen it. That post motivated me to do my own swap. He left some little details out so I'm filling in the blanks. My autotragic trans is slowly going. Was going to do a 5 speed swap and saw that post...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Cool. Keep us posted


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone knows how to get VSS from abs on CAN network? DQ250 does not have VSS sensor. Search for days can't find anything.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

That was in that swap thread I thought. I remember reading it, but maybe small details lacking?


----------



## Mysticle31 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey. How is this going? Ever finish the swap? Or even start it?


----------

